#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Rjnet X Velocidades altas

## valeonline

Gostaria de saber de vocês se quando vcs medem a velocidade pelo site RJNET - Provedor de acesso à Internet - banda larga via rádio - Rio de Janeiro vocês recebem como resultado velocidades muto altas por estar passando pelo proxy pois aqui comigo isso não acontece mais já vi colegas aqui falando que acontece com eles, por isso to achando que o meu cache não tá funcionando apesar de tá medindo no status.


Acabei de baixar o programa receitanet da página da receita federal e voltei a baixar denovo e ele não ficou em cache, alguem tem uma solução para o problema, será que é a versão 2.9.27 que to usando tá bixada postem os resultados de vcs.

----------


## ederamboni

o meu ta corretissimo nao sei oq ta dando nao no seu eu fiz a medicao de 512 k e dei 520 k nessa media....

----------


## maylenon

Aqui tambes esta biruta!!! e ja testei em varias maquinas as vezes da 22 megas!!!

----------


## Gosulator

ultimamente não tenho tido problemas com esse medidor, mas só testando links baixos. o maior foi de 1mb. quando eu testava o de 6mb, sempre dava valores errados.

----------


## gilbertoandrade

> Aqui tambes esta biruta!!! e ja testei em varias maquinas as vezes da 22 megas!!!


Olá amigo isso acontece mesmo pois ele está fazendo cahce para o site rjnet.com.br Para fazer que o rjnet não passe pelo proxy de um deny em cache no site do rjnet.com.br. 

Amigo que está achando que stá com problema no proxy, poste ai a imagem das config do proxy e o status tbm..

----------


## valeonline

O meu problema e que acho que ele não tá funcionando porque isso não acontece, sempre mostra a velocidade real do link e já liberei para ele passar pelo cache e tudo. O que eu quero e que ele mostre estas velocidades altas para ter certeza que o cache ta funcionando.

----------


## jhonnyp

o meu cache ta funcionando blz, mas nao mostra velocidades absurdas nao.

----------


## ederamboni

e o meu tbm nao velociades ab surdas nao heheheheh

----------

